# Four week old Vaporesso Gen Mod paint / plating peeling off



## Intuthu Kagesi (31/8/20)

On the 7th of August 2020, I placed an order for a Vaporesso Gen 220W Kit with Sir Vape, (order no. 121235), which was delivered to me on the 11th of August 2020, (Four weeks tomorrow).

This mod has a mere 4637 puffs on it as I type this and ... the gold paint (or is it plating), is coming off at an alarming rate  ... Is this normal?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NecroticAngel (31/8/20)

Let's see that sandpaper thumb

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (31/8/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> Let's see that sandpaper thumb



LOL ... The inside of my hands are a lil' rough from bikes and gym, however my thumb is as soft as a baby's butt


----------



## KarlDP (31/8/20)

Some people just have naturally more acids and stuff in their system/sweat. Also depends what you handled with your hands, before operating your mod. Example, my wife is wayyyy more harder on mods than i am. Her mods look like its been thru a war, with all the chemicals and stuff she works with in a day. (Hair Stylist). And also her system is naturally more acidic than mine.

But ja. Could also just be a bad manufacturing.. China pumps those things out like a wors machine..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stranger (31/8/20)

Sanitizer bro, that's what is causing the problem.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (31/8/20)

KarlDP said:


> Some people just have naturally more acids and stuff in their system/sweat. Also depends what you handled with your hands, before operating your mod. Example, my wife is wayyyy more harder on mods than i am. Her mods look like its been thru a war, with all the chemicals and stuff she works with in a day. (Hair Stylist). And also her system is naturally more acidic than mine.
> 
> But ja. Could also just be a bad manufacturing.. China pumps those things out like a wors machine..



I agree that some people have an acidic skin that turns silver black, however I'm not one of them thankfully, and I certainly haven't touched anything acidic, or for that matter something alkaline enough to do that, so I'm going to put it down to kak plating or painting from Vaperesso.

Funny thing is that I didn't like the bronze bits initially, but they've grown on me, and this is somewhat disappointing having it happen in the first month ... O well ... I guess I could strip out the button and top 510, and send em' off for PROPER bronze plating

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (31/8/20)

Stranger said:


> Sanitizer bro, that's what is causing the problem.


LOL ... I wish! ... It's not even that ... as I'm housebound ... my children have decided that I'm high risk WRT Covid and need to stay home , so I sneak out for bike rides when they're not checking in on me

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Angelskeeper (1/6/21)

Picking up on an old thread here, but alas, I have a Gen S mod doing the same thing.
The button is white already, and the paint is peeling off the mod and its only +- 6mnths old.
Never been dropped etc...
I'm not that impressed with it... but I thought I'd try one as lots of people were raving about them..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (2/6/21)

Angelskeeper said:


> Picking up on an old thread here, but alas, I have a Gen S mod doing the same thing.
> The button is white already, and the paint is peeling off the mod and its only +- 6mnths old.
> Never been dropped etc...
> I'm not that impressed with it... but I thought I'd try one as lots of people were raving about them..



@Angelskeeper Read my post here about repainting a mod.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Akil (2/6/21)

I guess it's the luck of the draw with these mods. I'm on my second one and, touch wood, I haven't had an issue. 
@Hooked I'm not sure if your suggestion will work, given the type of material the gen is wrapped with, but maybe worth a try

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Angelskeeper (2/6/21)

@Hooked 
Wouldnt be the 1st mod Ive painted, its just annoying!

dont get me wrong, its a nice mod... but the paint coming off so soon without being dropped etc.... thats enough to steer me away from them..

Reactions: Like 1


----------

